# Cyberkriminelle setzen auf Exploits populärer Programme



## technofreak (6 Mai 2010)

Viruslist.com - Cyberkriminelle setzen auf Exploits populärer Programme


> Fazit: Auch im April ist wie in den Vormonaten eine Tendenz erkennbar. Die Cyberkriminellen setzen intensiv Exploits ein, deren Quellcodes weit verbreitet sind. In den meisten Fällen ist das Ziel solcher Angriffe der Diebstahl von vertraulichen Anwenderdaten. Die Betrüger versuchen so, Zugriff auf E-Mail-Accounts, Online-Games und verschiedene Websites zu erlangen. Die Zahl solcher Versuche ging im April in die Hunderttausende. Die gestohlenen Daten können verkauft und/oder zur Verbreitung von Schadprogrammen genutzt werden.


----------

